# USB/charging port not working



## SCDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

My port stopped working on my charge. I can rig it up to charge but I can't get the USB to recognize in my computer bc of the bad connection. Verizon is sending me another but i can't ODIN to unrooted stock because of the bad port. What should i do? I'm running the latest stock rom, rooted with a custom theme from the kitchen.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

"lose it and turn it into insurance" and then sell it


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> "lose it and turn it into insurance" and then sell it


A phone turned into insurance won't be able to be sold because it wouldn't be a clean esn

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

SCDroid said:


> My port stopped working on my charge. I can rig it up to charge but I can't get the USB to recognize in my computer bc of the bad connection. Verizon is sending me another but i can't ODIN to unrooted stock because of the bad port. What should i do? I'm running the latest stock rom, rooted with a custom theme from the kitchen.


Send it like it is it doesn't even go to verizon first the first thing they do is reset it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

There's a stock EP4D theme somewhere. I'll dig around and see if I can find it.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> A phone turned into insurance won't be able to be sold because it wouldn't be a clean esn
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Well it could be activated through cricket wireless. But I wouldn't want to buy it because the port.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## SCDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> There's a stock EP4D theme somewhere. I'll dig around and see if I can find it.


That would be great. Since i can't get it connected to my computer i can't odin it but i could download the theme directly and flash it.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> That would be great. Since i can't get it connected to my computer i can't odin it but i could download the theme directly and flash it.


Not sure if this is what was being mentioned, or if you have CWM already, but if so the stock EP4D cwm .zip from [URL="http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10567-ep4dstockcwmodinfull-odexed-and-deodexed-stock/]*here*[/URL] will get you to unrooted stock, minus radios.


----------



## SCDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

dwitherell said:


> Not sure if this is what was being mentioned, or if you have CWM already, but if so the stock EP4D cwm .zip from *here* will get you to unrooted stock, minus radios.


Heyyy I think this will work. Not sure if i'm ext4 though. Anyone know a quick way to find out?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Run the "mount" command at the command line and look for anything that looks like "EXT". If you don't, then you're on RFS. If you're on EXT4, then go into the Voodoo Control App and disable Voodoo Lag Fix Support and then reboot which should convert your back to RFS.


----------



## SCDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

trparky said:


> Run the "mount" command at the command line and look for anything that looks like "EXT". If you don't, then you're on RFS. If you're on EXT4, then go into the Voodoo Control App and disable Voodoo Lag Fix Support and then reboot which should convert your back to RFS.


Gracias.


----------

